# san luis pass



## royboy42 (Apr 28, 2007)

anyone know if the pier was wiped out? im assuming it was, but havent heard anything, also curious what the pass looks like now, any pics?


----------



## Brack328 (Jun 20, 2005)

Yeah, it's half gone and what's left is severely damaged. It's unfortunate, but I doubt it will be rebuilt.  Here's a link to aerial pics of the area.

http://ngs.woc.noaa.gov/ike/IKE0000.HTM


----------



## Quint (Oct 20, 2006)

I saw it personally, the old store section is gone completely. The end of the pier is still there. A large section in the middle is gone. Where there use to beach in around that area is gone also.


----------



## royboy42 (Apr 28, 2007)

wow, kinda figured it was damaged though. Itchn to take the boat out, but looks like ill have to learn the matagorda bay system and fish it for awhile. I normally fish galveston and sabine, so in a way im kinda looking forward to learning some new areas. I'll be working next week in galveston, own a small sheetrock/painting company, will post reports if i get a chance to fish, or at least explore some. Good luck to all those affected by Ike, my familys beach house in pirates beach was 4th row from beach front and suffered some nasty damage to bottom level, but overall structure intact, so could have been worse.


----------



## big john o (Aug 12, 2005)

Looks salvagable to me.


----------



## PHINS (May 25, 2004)

At least it looks like there is some deep water off the pier now.


----------



## royboy42 (Apr 28, 2007)

a few years ago when the pier was wiped out i waded that area in the evenings and had some good success on trout. Without all the pressure it will probably be a good wading spot in the spring, possibly even in october for flounder and reds. Just curious how the bottom is, and if guts are still anywhere near where they were.


----------



## Johnnytx (Mar 10, 2006)

From the aerial view, it looks like the parking lot area could be under water?


----------



## apslp (Jul 1, 2008)

www.sanluispass.com


----------



## big john o (Aug 12, 2005)

apslp said:


> www.sanluispass.com


"Pier is closed do to mandatory evacuation". This is the only significant thing I see on the website in regards to the pier after the hurricane.


----------



## Brine Jake (Aug 12, 2005)

http://www.sanluispass.com/index.asp?page=reports

"Wednesday 9/10/08 They caught a few reds and a few trout last night. WE ARE CLOSED DUE TO A MANDATORY EVACUATION. Reports will be few and far between for a few days as the building will be packed and moved."

Most of you know that after the last hit, Allison I believe, they rebuilt the pier as a takedown for future storms. I went by there a few times during construction and talked with the guys.

I would have thought they would take it down and haul it off (all but the pilings and frame, of course) before Ike hit.
I dunno why they mention taking the building down and not the pier boards.

From the pic it appears the boards were left on.

Got any more aerial pics of Treasure Isle?


----------



## WestEndAngler (Jan 30, 2007)

We have a few members that live down that direction who have been reporting... www.fishwestend.com


----------



## Saltwater Stalker (Sep 8, 2008)

Cheryl, who runs the pier said the boards were design to take a a cat 3. So they opted to leave them in. She said it was a long process to remove them.


----------



## Sir Fish-A-Lot (Sep 24, 2008)

The picture posted prior to this is not the full picture of what is left of the pier. I included a before and after. I dont think i would consider it salvagable with all of that missing in between.

Before:









After:


----------



## jeff.w (Jan 22, 2006)

Wow, those pics really put it into perspective now. Salvagable? I think not.


----------



## big john o (Aug 12, 2005)

My guess is that it will eventually be rebuilt. Maybe just wishful thinking....


----------



## Hendu3270 (Oct 2, 2006)

Hey guys, If you use Google Earth you can follow this link to download the Hurricane Ike overlay for it. It really helps you get a good perspective of what all happened at the coast. Previously there were 13 bay houses along Mud Cut....now only 4 remain. Check out your fishing spots and see how they were affected.

http://www.gearthblog.com/blog/archives/2008/09/googlenoaa_release_posthurricane_ik.html


----------

